# SD Retriever club trial in Niland, CA



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Any word on the Open or Derby yet?

Heard it's still raining....

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Did the Location Move? Heard that it did due to the rain and muddy roads.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Hi Josh,

The land did not move. The major stake judges had several options, and opted to use the fields on paved rather than "all-weather" roads. The Derby judges used the desert area by the lemon grove with no problems at all. Even the AKC rep made it through in his sedan.

Water may be other than orignally planned if the non-all-weather roads do not dry out enough. All the water areas are accessible from paved roads, it's just a matter of how far you have to walk to the line. But people were able to get into Patty's place today, so it is looking good.

Florence


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for the update FLorence! I just saw a weather report that said you just might have "sunny" skies tomorrow with a high of 64!! Hope the darn weather man has it right just for you guys!!!

Were they able to get the Derby finished today???

Good Luck!

Tammy


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Russ says the Derby has one more series to go.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open call backs after first series:

2,4,5,6,7,8,9,11,12,15,16,18,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,29,
30,31,32,37,39,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,48,51,52,53,55,57,59,64,67

Amateur call backs after first series:

1.3,4,5,7,8,9,10,12,14,15,16,17.18,19,23,24,28,29,30,31,32,33,
35,36,39, 43,46,48,50,53,54,55,56


----------



## DenverB2B (Feb 22, 2009)

Any numbers on the Derby?


----------



## BirdNMouth (Sep 16, 2008)

Keeping my fingers crossed for Open dogs 22, 20, 53, and 40 in the next series!


----------



## BirdNMouth (Sep 16, 2008)

Anyone have the callbacks yet for Open, Am and Qual?.
Heard a lot of dogs were dropped after the 2nd series in the Open.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

*Open callbacks to the 4th (17):* 

4,12,18,20,23,30,31,37,39,40,42,43,44,45,46,48,53
First dog in rotation is #30

*Amateur callbacks to the 4th (13):*

9,12,19,24,28,29,31,33,37,39,43,46,54
First dog in rotation is #9

*Qualifying callbacks to the 2nd:*
1,5,6,9,10,12,13,17,21,22,23,25,26,27,28


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

*Derby results:*

*1st Foxtrot Bravo O-Toni Boyette H-Eric Fangsrud*

*2nd Ebb Tide's Ode to Irish Soul O-Kirk & Laura Lillebo H-Amie Duke*

*3rd Madison Hadagun O-T J Lindbloom H-Patti Kiernan*

*4th Sac River Reddington O-Ben Mattox H-Amie Duke*

*R J Wood River's Little Diesel O-Bill Frueling H-Amie Duke*

*JAM Midnight Shooter O/H Pat & Debi Nicholls*


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Thank you for the updates Russ.


----------



## BirdNMouth (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the updates Russ!
I here Glenda Brown got 3rd or 4th in the Open with Buddy. YEAH!!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Shaq and Bill Frueling won the Open. Arnie Erwin won the Amateur with Missy. 

I switched vehicles with Florence and she has my sheet with the full results. I will post them later.

Russ


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Russ said:


> Shaq and Bill Frueling won the Open. Arnie Erwin won the Amateur with Missy.
> 
> I switched vehicles with Florence and she has my sheet with the full results. I will post them later.
> 
> Russ


was Shaq handled by owner Bill F or was he handled by Don Remein as it was listed in EE...

Congrats to Team Erwin after all the work Arnie and SDRC did to pull off the trial after the heavy rainstorms of the week


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Saturday and Sunday had great weather. Mid 60's and sunny. The judges did a great job setting up challenging tests when the parking was limited to paved roads. 

*Open Results*

*1st FC AFC Wood River's Franchise O-Bill Fruehling H-Don Remien*
*2nd FC AFC Volwood's Angel O-Jack & Florence Vollstedt H-Jack*
*3rd Watermark's Power Punch O/H-Glenda Brown*
*4th FC Fen Wizzard O-Brian Johnston H-Eric Fangsrud*
*RJ Wood River's Coolwater O-Bill Fruehling H-Don Remien*
*JAMS : 18,20,37,39,40,42,44,45,46,48*

*Owner Handler Amateur Results*

*1st FC AFC Iron Lines Honcha O-Arnie & Linda Erwin H-Arnie*
*2nd AFC CFC CAFC Jazztime Last Chance v Pekisko O-Larry and Anna Calvert H-Larry*
*3rd U.S. First Lady O-Michael and Kareen Tierney H-Michael*
*4th FC AFC Land Ahoy O/H-Gary Zellner*
*RJ FC Volwood's Big Ol' Rex O/H Jack Vollstedt*
*JAMS: 33,46*

*Qualifying Results*

*1st Wood Rivers Country Cowboy O-Ronald Kiehn H-Don Remien*
*2nd Wood River's Duck Tucker O-Bill Fruehling H-Don Remien*
*3rd Valtor's Hayseed Kid O/H Valerie Martin*
*4th Jazztime's Blue Goose Eli O-Diann & Dennis Miller H-Dennis*
*RJ Jazztime Blue Goose's Skatch O-Larry and Anna Calvert H- Larry*

*JAMS: 22,23,25,27*


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Way to go Rising Sun Retrievers aka Don Remein, it must have been due to some of those horrible throws of mine..if they could find mine, the ones from the trial must have looked as big as a beach ball...Great trial Don

Very good trial for Hank ( Chopper x FC AFC Maggie McBunn) he looked good in training and he carried that to a RJ in the open, he's not even 4yrs old yet..He is a beautiful animal too


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Kudos to Don Remein and Also to Larry Calvert. Charlo must be the place to train.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Buddy and Billie! And Miss Glenda, too!


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Woohooo Glenda!!! CNGRATULATIONS!!!

M & Finn


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations, Glenda!  

Open, 3rd Watermark's Power Punch, "Buddy" O/H-Glenda Brown

Great Handling Regards!!! 

Judy


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

DMA said:


> Kudos to Don Remein and Also to Larry Calvert. Charlo must be the place to train.


I think all their training in the Niland area helped quite a bit. The training grounds are different than Charlo. Dogs that train in the area tend to do better.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

DMA said:


> Kudos to Don Remein and Also to Larry Calvert. Charlo must be the place to train.


To do well in Niland you almost have to train in Niland. It's different than any place I can think of.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Congratulations to Pat and Debbi Nichols for a JAM in the Derby for Shooter. I heard it was a tough Derby. Only 6 finished ? Only one JAM awarded?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Howard N said:


> To do well in Niland you almost have to train in Niland. It's different than any place I can think of.


aint that the truth, when Roy McFall first came down in the 70's he remarked that it's what he imagined the moon looked like with a little water here and there..(what he actually said is not fit for print) 

when I tell people that I used to hunt waterfowl in the desert they would look at me like I was from the moon


----------

